# Fiio E17 or E18 or X5



## qwert23

Hi,
  
 I want an DAC to use it most in home and in a little on the go. My source is iphone but two devices are hard to carry. I want to know your opinion on this three Fiio E17 , Fiio E18 , Fiio X5 (this three are the only ones I can get my hands on).
  
 I want to get E17 but i'm thinking if I don't want to carry both of them X5 will be enough and I can use it in home (I read it has audio in and out). How the sound quality compares? Is it worth it to get X5 just for audio quality?


----------



## PurpleAngel

qwert23 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I want an DAC to use it most in home and in a little on the go. My source is iPhone but two devices are hard to carry. I want to know your opinion on this three Fiio E17 , Fiio E18 , Fiio X5 (this three are the only ones I can get my hands on).
> 
> I want to get E17 but ism thinking if I don't want to carry both of them X5 will be enough and I can use it in home (I read it has audio in and out). How the sound quality compares? Is it worth it to get X5 just for audio quality?


 
  
 You would be better off just getting the FiiO X5, should do everything you need.


----------



## qwert23

purpleangel said:


> You would be better off just getting the FiiO X5, should do everything you need.


 
  
 Is the quality of X5 is better than E17 or E18? (and most important I mean audio in from my PC to headphones) 
  
 I can't say i'm sad with my on the go source but i'm sure i'm sad with my home source. If you think it's not worth it or it is a dumb question to ask please tell me.


----------



## PurpleAngel

qwert23 said:


> Is the quality of X5 is better than E17 or E18? (and most important I mean audio in from my PC to headphones)
> I can't say I'm sad with my on the go source but I'm sure I'm sad with my home source. If you think it's not worth it or it is a dumb question to ask please tell me.


 
  
 Lots and lots of dumb questions are asked on Head-Fi all the time, just check some of my early questions when I used the user name Tacoboy on Head-Fi, welcome to life.
 The X5's PCM1792A DAC chip would be considered better then the E17's WM8740 DAC chip, and maybe better then the E18's PCM1798 DAC chip.
 But there is more effecting the audio quality then just the DAC chip.
 For most headphones you would use as portables, the three should be considered about equal (headphone amplifier) for driving them.


----------



## ChrisSteimel

@PurpleAngel
  
 I feel that way too.  I'm new to the game and I'd love to be able to contribute more, but I have a lot to learn and can't really add much right now.  I have an Audio Technica ATH-M50x and a Sennheiser HD 600 and wrestling with trying to figure out the amp and DAC situation.  I'm sure most of these questions have been answered many times so I try to research as much as possible before I start asking questions.


----------



## AUDIOBREEDER

Well if you need a dac alone for home better to get the E17. If you have the newer iphone, both together won't stack up too high, but of course there are the wires too to consider.
I was thinking of getting the X5, but the thread mentions about bugs and insects. So that's also something to consider.


----------



## qwert23

Thanks everyone. I bought E17 today.


----------

